# A paralyzed pigeon



## Gugu2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw a paralyzed feral pigeon at Fremont central park in CA today. At the first glance, it looked like a normal pigeon sitting on the grass. When I spread seeds in front of me, it flew over and I noticed that it was paralyzed. It used its wings to lift itself up and move forward. I also notice that one of its feet had two black toes.

I made sure I fed it enough to give it strength but I felt sorry for not taking it home. I will be visiting the park again to check on the pigeon and feed it if it's still there.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for what you are doing . Gandhi said " You can tell about a society by the way they treat their animals " or something close to that and I love the quote and believe it to be true .


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for caring about the little dude. 

He might have string wrapped around his toes that is causing part of the problem. Can you get a better look at him to see? (Sometimes the string/threads are almost invisible.) If he does have string on him, it will be necessary to catch him to fix the problem.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bring em on home!!!! he needs your help..


----------



## Gugu2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry. I went to the park 3 times today to search for it but couldn't find it. I could only hope that someone had rescued it. 

Besides, the feral pigeon couple I have been feeding outside my balcony seemed to suffer a loss too. The female has disappeared for one and a half day. The male has been standing outside most of the day staring at the sky. He lost appetite a little bit. Plus, my new next door neighbor has been attacking them by throwing small objects at them. Ugh, I am so depressed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hope your neighbor didn't hurt her.

I'd have brought the park pigeon home.


----------



## Gugu2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

After searching for 3 days, I finally found it. Yes, it was thread. But it was so tangled and I tried all I could. It was still not looking good. Anyone in Fremont California area can help? Or is there a wild life shelter in this area?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

The usual Tools for this, are...

Fine long slender Tweezers whose Tines come to a fine point.

Fine slender Cuticle Scissors.

Magnifying Glasses to wear, if one is not enjoying acute close up Vision otherwise.

Have an assistent hold the Bird vertically as they sit facing you, with good bright lighting...and you sit, and, then, carefully un-wind strand by strand, which-ever way each strand needs to un-wind...and or clipping available Strands as you go.


Once done and certain no filliments remain embedded in Scar Tissues or otherwise...slather all in 'Neosporin'...and, depending on the Toes, you may have to make and fit a Diorthotic 'Shoe' and have the Pigeon for a few weeks while things improve, so they can be released.


Good luck!



Forget Wild LIfe Shelters for anything like this...no one else has time or inclination to deal with it, and or they would euthemize the Bird after giving you the glad-hand and sales pitch jive.


You do it...

Stay in touch here for guidence and further details.


Phil
Lv


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I have no one to help me here, so, I have to do these procedures by myself.

Here are some images showing a couple such occasions, and, how I hold them.

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/468669808EgjJHs


And, also ( This one shows such a 'Shoe' in the last images ) 

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/548827625dbNzVH?start=12


Often, String-Feet Pigeons are very healkthy robust and Strong otherwise and one has to offer explainations, assurances, and get it across to them, what one wishes to do, and, overall then, if done right, they get the drift and will be co-operative.

Sometimes I use a small Cloth over their Head as I hold them, so as to let them sort of have less Visual content to get anxious about, and I remove it off and on to see if they are able to be without it and watch and not be anxious with the procedure, and, usually they are alright then at some point, and, will just watch what one is doing and they understand one is helping them with the problem.


----------



## Gugu2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

The reason I quit trying after one full hour of working was because I have only 2 hands and couldn't find an assistant

Help!!!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Gugu2010 said:


> The reason I quit trying after one full hour of working was because I have only 2 hands and couldn't find an assistant
> 
> Help!!!


Get a small towel and wrap the bird up fairly tight in it so its wings are held tight to the body and its head well covered. You should be able to arrange it so the feet are showing and to lay the bird on its side, in your lap to work on it. If he still struggles a bit still, a heavier towel, folded over length ways a few times, placed on top of him with long ends hanging down from your legs will help as well. You can do this, even if you have to go at it a few times.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Gugu2010 said:


> The reason I quit trying after one full hour of working was because I have only 2 hands and couldn't find an assistant
> 
> Help!!!




See the images in the Albums via the Links I had put into the Post right before yours.


Be gentle, do everything slowly, talk WITH the Pigeon, holding him to your own Eye level to do so, explain things, show him the Tools, find the 'groove'...

Respect his fine sense of Balance in how you pick him up or hold him at all times.


He has to relax the Leg and Foot you are working on, as well as that he has to hold still and allow you to do the procedure(s), so you need his co-operation, and, to have it, he needs assurances and presentations which he can understand, and, so...that's the deal with these things.


But yes, a light partial wrap, like a 'Taco', over the Shoulders, can be useful for his comfort and so he gets the idea implicitly to keep his WINgs folded and not to thrash or protest or squirm.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

If somehow having to wrap as Karyn mentions, be VERY Careful he is not suffocating or panting from lack of being able to Breathe ( which can hapen fast )...because it can go wrong, and fast...so be very very careful if making a full wrap which includes not being able to see his face and head...

Consider the manner of partial 'wrap' seen in the images of the Links I had posted, above.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

pdpbison said:


> If somehow having to wrap as Karyn mentions, be VERY Careful he is not suffocating or panting from lack of being able to Breathe ( which can hapen fast )...because it can go wrong, and fast...so be very very careful if making a full wrap which includes not being able to see his face and head...
> 
> Consider the manner of partial 'wrap' seen in the images of the Links I had posted, above.


Yes, as Phil says, be careful, plus you want the head slightly angled up, not angled down. I have had to work alone on the feet/legs a few times and doing this has worked for me, I find the once wrapped, again as mentioned, not too tight, they have almost always settled right down and let me do what needs to be done.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes indeed...


I sit, and, have my Feet elevated about 12 inches or more above my seating height, so my Thighs are at a good angle...then, I gently grasp the Pigeon so he is close to vertical, behind my Knees...( as seen in the images in my Post above ).


The Bird must be kept angled toward Vertical, otherwise in their excitement or anxiousness they can have Crop Fluids come up and choke them...so...

If one has an assistant, the assitant hold the Bird close to vertical.

If working alone, one arranges the condition of how one is holding the Bird, for the Bird to be close to vertical or at least at an incline which is safe for the Bird.


----------



## Gugu2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

I did it. Spend me another hour and a half. It got some deep cut in the feet but it was a heck of a brave bird. Other than that, completely clean. I am not sure if it will be able to walk again because it went right back to the sitting position. It might have been paralyzed for a long time before I rescued it. 

one good news, it does eat a lot


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

We'll just have to give it some time, like a week or so. Can you give that a shot? Also, can you post a picture of the feet and legs?

Pidgey


----------



## Gugu2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

I am not sure if I am committed for another week. I live in a small apartment. Am I putting myself in a situation where I might get in contact with some disease?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Gugu2010 said:


> I am not sure if I am committed for another week. I live in a small apartment. Am I putting myself in a situation where I might get in contact with some disease?


You shouldn't be able to contract much from this bird unless you have aids or a similar immune deficiency. Do you have asthma? You might want to make sure to keep the bird dust down if you do (keep stuff clean, and maybe offer the bird water to bathe in every few days--let him go at his own pace with bathing, though or mist him with clean room temp water w/ a parrot mister once in a while,) just in case you're allergic. The only other way to have a problem, and this is with birds in general, is to have a whole bunch of them at once and contract birdkeeper's lung, or that one other lung problem. One bird shouldn't be enough to hurt you in that manner. I keep six birds in my bedroom (caged, let out to play when I'm home.) This is enough birds that I'm now getting an air purifier, but I've had 1-2 birds in my room for years with no problem (besides being allergic to their dander.)

Isn't there some medicine you guys with more medical experience usually suggest to keep the callous from growing in the wounds and ruining the toe? 

I think you can find the name of the med in this thread, along with info about later care of pigeons with string injuries.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/wh...-in-3-days-53682.html?highlight=necrotic+days


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Gugu2010 said:


> I did it. Spend me another hour and a half. It got some deep cut in the feet but it was a heck of a brave bird. Other than that, completely clean. I am not sure if it will be able to walk again because it went right back to the sitting position. It might have been paralyzed for a long time before I rescued it.
> 
> one good news, it does eat a lot


Good job, I knew you could do it. For right now, I want you to go the the drug store and pick up a tube of Neosporin Cream (they make an ointment and a cream, get the cream) the cream with do two things, act as a topical antibiotic and help soften and moisturize the injured/scared area. Massage in a good amount of the cream a few times a day for the coming while. It would be great if you could post up some images of the injuries, here's how:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=525049&postcount=15

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi gugu2010,



Woo Hoo! Well done!


Yes, please post some good images where we can see how the Toes are.

Such Pigeons will often be quite tender and sore for a while after the offending Filliments have been removed...it is not 'paralysis', it is pain and discomfort and their ways of trying to minimize it.

'Neosporin'...dampen the Feet slightly with Water, and work it in gently each morning.

If a Thumb is bent under he will need to have a graduated series of Diorthotic 'Shoes' as seen in the last of the images on the album I had posted a link to, for the Thumb to be returned to a functioning and correct position and for it to be able to grasp again.


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Gugu2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

I used this for its wound. http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Sheffields-ANTIBIOTIC-Bacitracin-Polymyxin/dp/B004LE4ZTI/ref=pd_sbs_bt_1

It is barely moving. I am leaving it alone for now. I took a photo before the "surgery" but the photo came out all white. Guess the flash ruined it. Two of its toes on the left foot were black and dead. By that I could tell the bird suffered the injury for a long time.


----------



## Gugu2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

Some photos that I just took when I applied antibiotic ointment on its feet.

Sorry. one man shop with terrible camera so photos are not focused correctly.


----------



## Gugu2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

The inner three toes of the right foot were completely black. 

The left foot was better but has deep cuts from leg to toe joints.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Gugu2010 said:


> After searching for 3 days, I finally found it. Yes, it was thread. But it was so tangled and I tried all I could. It was still not looking good. Anyone in Fremont California area can help? Or is there a wild life shelter in this area?


Don't take him to any animal shelter!! Even if her has a chance at recovery from whatever is wrong with him, they'll Euthanize him!! At least that's my experience... 
To take the thread away, use tweezers. Sorry if I repeated anything, I havent read all the comments


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Looks like his Left Foot will recover and be alright.

Right Foot, looks like he will loose those two Toes and his Thumb, and, be left with one Toe and his wrist.

For his right Foot then, see if you can make a simple sort of 'Shoe' using a small 5 Cent Piece sized circle ( or a little larger ) of regular corrugated Cardboard from any tyical Cardboard Box.

In this case though, it will be the base for a tall padded center, over which the afflicted Foot can fit, and, this, m-a-y-b-e, would allow him to put some weight on it, without having to flex the afflicted Tows and Thumb.

The 'pad' can be made from Foam Rubber ( any place which does upolstry work will have tons of scrap ) or, made from one of those finger tip 'rubber' things clerks or accountants use, filled with wadded Paper Towel and with folded Paper Towel layed over it...but, a little sort of shaped Cone of foam Rubber would be best.


So, in this instance, the 'Shoe' is made to fit into the space which exists with his Toes and Thumb being the way they are, so that they are supported and padded...so his Wrtist is supported and resting on the Padding...so maybe, he could put a little weight on it that way.

This would be gently taped on with 'Micropore' Tape ( 1/2 inch kind, any home medical supply store ).



Those 'black' Toes and Thumb will slowly be rejected by his Body and will fall off, and, the areas they had been attached to will heal.

This will take a while...and, this presently then is the initial phase of his recovery and of beginning to elect to try using his Legs to put weight on, to stand, walk, etc...which likely he has hardly done in quite a while with how thay had been.


Good going!


Phil
Lv


----------



## Gugu2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

The pigeon stood up today. Although he only did that briefly when he got scared by me reaching my hand into his box. He also cripplely walked from one corner to another. But that's the first time I saw him do that. Seeing that is rewarding enough to me. I owe a thank you to the folks posted and helped. 

When I am not near by, the pigeon barely moves. I guess the wounds still hurt a lot. But he doesn't eat or eat much, that worries me a little. Is he sick or having fever due to inflammation/infection or some sort?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Gugu2010 said:


> The pigeon stood up today. Although he only did that briefly when he got scared by me reaching my hand into his box. He also cripplely walked from one corner to another. But that's the first time I saw him do that. Seeing that is rewarding enough to me. I owe a thank you to the folks posted and helped.
> 
> When I am not near by, the pigeon barely moves. I guess the wounds still hurt a lot. But he doesn't eat or eat much, that worries me a little. Is he sick or having fever due to inflammation/infection or some sort?


Best way to check if he is eating enough is to check what is coming out the rear end, why don't you post up some photos of his overnight droppings so we can get a better idea of how he is making out food wise.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Gugu2010 said:


> The pigeon stood up today. Although he only did that briefly when he got scared by me reaching my hand into his box. He also cripplely walked from one corner to another. But that's the first time I saw him do that. Seeing that is rewarding enough to me. I owe a thank you to the folks posted and helped.
> 
> When I am not near by, the pigeon barely moves. I guess the wounds still hurt a lot. But he doesn't eat or eat much, that worries me a little. Is he sick or having fever due to inflammation/infection or some sort?



Yes...as Karyn says - 


Have his Cage bottom lined with a couple layers of white Paper Towels.

Change this each morning.

This allows you to see, count and make images of every 24 hour period of poops.


What has his diet been so far with you?


Best wishes!


Phil
Lv


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

I have been following this , and have looked at the sites that show string entangled in the foot or feet . How does this occur ? I have seen pictures of ducks that have plastic around their necks , like the plastic that would hold a six pack of soda . I understand the process of the infection and swelling causing the foreign body to become embedded , but can't figure out how the strings or filaments got on or around the feet .


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Kathy's Loft said:


> I have been following this , and have looked at the sites that show string entangled in the foot or feet . How does this occur ? I have seen pictures of ducks that have plastic around their necks , like the plastic that would hold a six pack of soda . I understand the process of the infection and swelling causing the foreign body to become embedded , but can't figure out how the strings or filaments got on or around the feet .




Usually this results from when the Pigeons bring Thread, Yarn, tosed-away combed-out clusters of long Hair or other filliments to their Nest...and, in process of standing on it, shifting positions and turning around often, in sitting on the Eggs and in sitting on Babys and so on, at some point some of the filliment becomes wound partly around a Toe or around an Ankle, and, gets wound on more from there.

And or, this occurs with them while they are themselves a Baby or Youngster still in the Nest, same as it can happen to the Parents.

Then, it all tends to tighten and to constrict and to get tighter from there, and the Pigeon has no method for un-doing or for understanding the condition for them to remedy it themself.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for the information .


----------



## Gugu2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

pigeon feed he has been given:


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Good looking PIgeon Feed Mix.


Can you post some images of his freshest poops? Nice, well lit, close ups?


----------



## Gugu2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

In 3 hour span, two poops. watery.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Not the best looking droppings, but he is getting food into himself, he may or may not have other issues going on. Wouldn't mind seeing a whole body photo of the entire bird and more photos over the next day of more of his droppings to get a better handle on his general health (especially his over night droppings).

Karyn


----------



## Gugu2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha. I am not sure how I could possibly take a whole body photo without him flying loose. He is in a cardboard box. Gonna be challenging. Secondly I decided not to bug him too much because he will only try to push back with his wounded feet. Would it help to have a close up of his head especially the beak and cere?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Gugu2010 said:


> Haha. I am not sure how I could possibly take a whole body photo without him flying loose. He is in a cardboard box. Gonna be challenging. Secondly I decided not to bug him too much because he will only try to push back with his wounded feet. Would it help to have a close up of his head especially the beak and cere?


Well, see what you can manage, and yes, a close-up of his head wouldn't hurt.

Karyn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What are you using to cover the box? Hopefully a screen or something so that he can see. He won't eat or drink if he is in the dark.


----------



## Gugu2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

A photo of the pigeon standing on its own.

Plus overnight poops. there were about 8 lumps of poops. looks not much different from the 1st photo I posted earlier.

The pigeon recovers well and I'm planning to release it back to the park tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Gugu2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

one more photo of the overnight poops


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Gugu2010 said:


> The pigeon recovers well and I'm planning to release it back to the park tomorrow afternoon.


Gugu, the droppings to me still need to improve and I think his feet could still do with some of the ointment on them for a little longer. So do you think this bird could stay with you a little longer? Also, there was a good point made about his box, you can fold in the flaps of his box and cover the top with a light piece of cloth, that you can place some weight on the ends so it is secure, you can also cut some 1/2 slats in the sides near the top to also let in more light, and ideally, what you could do is get a 12x12" piece of window screen and cut an opening about 1/2" small than the screen and then use some duct tape to tape the screen to the box to make a window for him to see out of and also let in a lot more light.

Karyn


----------



## Gugu2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

Karyn,

The box is not completely dark. The top has an open space about the size of an A4 paper covered by metal wired screen. (like a door of a bird cage). On one side of the box facing light, I cut open three windows about credit card size. I also turned on a floor lamp during the day to let the pigeon get extra light. So I think he is well taken care of. 

I will reconsider keeping him longer. But is it not going to go crazy being confined in a box for lengthy period of time?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Gugu2010 said:


> Karyn,
> 
> The box is not completely dark. The top has an open space about the size of an A4 paper covered by metal wired screen. (like a door of a bird cage). On one side of the box facing light, I cut open three windows about credit card size. I also turned on a floor lamp during the day to let the pigeon get extra light. So I think he is well taken care of.
> 
> I will reconsider keeping him longer. But is it not going to go crazy being confined in a box for lengthy period of time?


Although slightly different circumstances, when I have to confine one of my birds to a hospital cage, they soon accept their smaller temporary circumstances, so him spending some time convalescing is not going to drive him crazy. Perhaps you could get him a bit bigger box, I know they come in a whole range of sizes. If the base/foot print is of a good size, say 24/36 (give or take), and the sides are tall, you can always cut down the sides. I wouldn't mind getting some feedback on a few of the people who do string injuries on a fairly regular basis, what the timing for release for him would be.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Of course a String-Foot Pigeon whom we may capture and halp out, may also have some low grade chronic illness which was not enough to ground them, but, was enough to be less than ideal, and, when we have the Pigeon then for a period of time while resolving the corrections to some bent Toes or other, we end up seeing hints of how something is not quite up to parr with the poops.


Sometimes there is some level of systemic infection or of their system fighting infection in the effected areas of the Foot or Toes, where the String injury was worst.

I myself keep them untill I am satisfied with the outcome of the 'Shoe' or whatever else, as figured in to the Foot rehabilitation itself, or the outcoe of how their Foot or Wrist has healed form loss of Toes, along with feeling satisfied with their Health generally...where upon I then see if they seem to be able to fly well indoors, strongly going from floor to high perches with strength and ease in vertical flight, and, so on.

Once all seems well with these things, I release them or let them self release.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

One thought which has crossed my mind is that this could be an expression of END ( Exotic Newcastle Disease ) which, paralling PPMV in many ways, can afflict Pigeons as well as many other Species of Birds.

How any individual will be effected by it, of course tends to vary with the individual, and, like PPMV, it has many 'faces'.

And, far as I know, like PPMV, the eventual outcome of a Survivor remains unknown other than over time, the Bird improves entirely, or, mproves however much they do.

I have had quite a few entirely hopeless looking twisting unable to stand or do anything PPMV Pigeons, who with supportive care and good hand-feeding and deferential care ( and Back Massages ) generally, recovered so well one would never guess they had ever had it.

Others, have recovered with some measure of Legacy, and they self feed, trundle around, have Mates, and are Happy vigorous wacky 'floor Birds', who have their idiosyncracies, and sometimes even fly ( badly ) a little indoors when so inspired to try it.


----------

